# If you could have any 40K weapon, what would it be?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

...and it can be scaled down (within reasonable limits) for convenient use by a regular human

only hand-held weapons 

For me, either a power sword or an inferno pistol


----------



## Warlord_Winters (May 2, 2012)

if i had to pick just one id go with a Tau Pulse Rifle

an Attack Squig would be fun though and the Cron Immortal Tesla gun


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

An eldar witchblade (assuming i'd also be able to use it) because it's a lot easier to conceal than, say a heavy bolter.

If i couldn't use it, then i'd probably go with a shuriken cannon because it shoots frickin ninja stars


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

bolt pistol
and/or
elven sword



(sorry wanted to do fantasy)


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I would actually pick something from each of my armys if I could.

Blood Angels--Angelus Boltgun
Dark Eldar--Splinter Cannon
Necron--Warscythe


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Archon Dan said:


> Blood Angels--Angelus Boltgun


Sort of like a GK wrist-mounted storm bolter (except single-barreled)?


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Well it might be cheating but Terminator armor with a chainfist!

If I can only have a human portable weapon it would have to be a lasgun, seeing as the power pack is rechargeable.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

This thread is happening again?

Alright, well... Rod of covenant. Shooty? Yep. Smashy? Yep. Lets do this.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Manreaper.


----------



## Arensen (Jun 12, 2012)

Does a Thunderhawk Gunship count? 
That depends... If it had to be a WEAPON I would go with the Wailing Doom. Or maybe one of the Swarmlord's Bonesabres
If any EQUIPMENT, I would chose Swooping Hawk wings.


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

I would have to say a daemon hammer... smashy hell yes XD


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Melta gun and some wolf claws.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

whatever maugan ra has in his hands. Otherwise any man portable weapon fashioned by ferrus manus.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

The shuriken shreiker cannon with a built in executioner? - used to be amazing 

I'd just like a bolter. You know the 'standard' gun which fires mini armour piercing missiles...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

How about scaled down versions of primarch weapons while we're at it


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

A Plasma Blast Gun.

I will mount it on my 4X4.


----------



## Atzunew (Jun 11, 2012)

A plasma gun, I'd a bit of fun in before I get melted by a gets hot result 

~Atzunew


----------



## Psychocath (Mar 22, 2010)

Dual-wielding a pair of good ol' Chainaxes. Vroom-vroom!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A good old laspistol really. 

Kidding. A bucket full of life eater virus. :crazy:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

twin lightning claws


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Depending on how you view how man portable these are: a Conversion Beam (let's turn what I'm shooting at into more ammo to hit the stuff behind it!), a Dark Lance (which seems to be designed like a massive sniper rifle) or an Eviscerator (why yes, I DO want a chainsaw that cleaves tanks!).


----------



## Erik_Morkai (May 2, 2011)

Maugatar (Maugan Ra's lanucher/executioner blade)


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Pure Fantasy - Combi-Plasma

Reality - (*Hotshot)Lasgun (*This depends on the ability to maintain or replace the barrel)

Alice


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

A heavy bolter.

And let everyone know you're giving it to me. It'll keep the neighbors quiet.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Considering I live on earth in 2012.. I would take beta level psychic powers.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Stalker pattern boltgun with the option to fire Special Ammunition. And combi-flamer attachment with auxiliary grenade launcher, scope, extended magazine, flashlight.

AKA one heavy motherfucker.


----------



## Kharole (Jun 12, 2012)

Gorechild


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Talon of Horus, could have me some fun with that!


----------



## Sturmovic (Jun 18, 2011)

Why so little love for gauss weaponry?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Power fist, so I can stick a big finger up at anyone who pisses me off before I knock them for six.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Power fist, so I can stick a big finger up at anyone who pisses me off before I knock them for six.


Knock them for six?.... Really? with a Power Fist?

Methinks the result would look something like this:










And the Words: 'Splatter them across a square foot of concrete.' are appropriate.


Alice


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

laspistol. Shooting lasers at people would be fun  And I can charge it like an iphone. Dont have one of those either though...


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

The Anathame. :spiteful:


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

I think having a Singing Spear that actually worked would be amazing, just throwing it then having it return to your hand would never get old. That or the Wailing Doom, I mean holding it would melt my hands together, but it is the weapon of a god so...


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm. I'd choose a lot of weapons from the SM armory. Chainsword most likely for CC, cause I WANT there to be a bloody mess on the floor when i'm done with whoever i'm fighting. As for ranged...hmm, probably a heavy bolter, or a regular bolter. One of those two.


----------



## oOChrisOo (Feb 14, 2012)

Have to go for the Vulkan standard load out haha. ( thats not the Primarch but He'stan ) Hand mounted heavy flamer and a glaive that could cut through tanks like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Hmmmm

difficult choice.... but if I was allowed a personal armoury it would look a little like this

1. Lightning Claws
2. Psychic Hood (will need this for the psychic powers)
3. Heavy Bolter
4. Heavy Plasma
5. MultiMelta
6. Empty Dreadnought Sarcophagus and Dreadnought standing by.
loaded with two Dreadnought CC's + 1 StormBolter and 1 Heavy Flamer

7. Failing No.6 - Terminator Armour / Thunder Hammer and Storm Shield or Auto Cannon and Chain Fist 


yeah.... that should do for now.


----------



## Ramsese Niblick 3rd (May 19, 2012)

A swiss army chainknife, useful for camping/cleaving witches in twixt etc


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

Gotta admit - that would come in handy!

Small / versatile ... a good choice =D


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Zetronus said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> difficult choice.... but if I was allowed a personal armoury it would look a little like this
> 
> ...


Why not just take a land Raider while your at it?

The question was 'what single man portable weapon' not 'what armoury'

Alice


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Custom weapon. 

A massive suit mounted fuckoff cannon that rapid fires whole boltguns and has a warscythe bayonet and an underslung punisher cannon. :crazy:


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I am curious as to the effectiveness of the actual Boltgun as oppose to the explosive bolt Rounds as the ammunition for said 'Fuckoff' Cannon.

Alice


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Exitus Rifle, I think this would be the most useful. Good for hunting large game, and has different round options for pen and taking off multiple wounds.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Powerfist: taking hand jobs to the extreme.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I would love the Harlequin wargear. Flip-belt to jump high and far and the kiss, just so simple!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Harlequin's kiss, I've always loved that weapon and think it would be fun turning people into sacks of glop. Imagine the look on the coroner's faceuke:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> I am curious as to the effectiveness of the actual Boltgun as oppose to the explosive bolt Rounds as the ammunition for said 'Fuckoff' Cannon.
> 
> Alice


The bolters all rapid fire in midair as they go. :so_happy:


----------



## Arensen (Jun 12, 2012)

Hmm. Said "fuckoff" cannon, when put that way, does sound some-what effective, despite the fact that I did not hear "manportable" within one hundred metres of it. 
How about a Bonesabre? Admittedly singing spears are pretty awesome...
WAIT... does equipment count?


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Ok so, while not a weapon in any codex, I did read about this (it was in either Eisenhorn or Ravenor can't remember which). They are basically big bullets that are fired out of a fairly standard gun. Once fired, they summon a daemon to protect you/destroy your enemies. Having my own Daemon army in a clip sounds like a good time to me 

Further background:
Bullets were used by a character in one of the books (I know there's a lot of them, but they sort of run together once you read them all), but not by Eisenhorn of Ravenor. They are facing a guy using un-words, reading from a forbidden text, and this guy fires off two rounds and two plague bearers show up and wreak havoc. Thought it was pretty awesome.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

CPT Killjoy said:


> Ok so, while not a weapon in any codex, I did read about this (it was in either Eisenhorn or Ravenor can't remember which). They are basically big bullets that are fired out of a fairly standard gun. Once fired, they summon a daemon to protect you/destroy your enemies. Having my own Daemon army in a clip sounds like a good time to me
> 
> Further background:
> Bullets were used by a character in one of the books (I know there's a lot of them, but they sort of run together once you read them all), but not by Eisenhorn of Ravenor. They are facing a guy using un-words, reading from a forbidden text, and this guy fires off two rounds and two plague bearers show up and wreak havoc. Thought it was pretty awesome.


It was in the Ravenor omnibus, used by Orfeo Culzean. 

I would use a lasgun, camo cloak and meltabombs, allowing me to kill pretty much anything and stay alive afterwards!


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

SGMAlice said:


> Why not just take a land Raider while your at it?
> 
> The question was 'what single man portable weapon' not 'what armoury'
> 
> Alice


*FINE!....* 

_g'damn amour nazi's every where!_


I will settle for the *Lightning Claws* 

_.... or will it be the Heavy Plasma.... or the Psychic Hood_._.. Gahhh!!!! I cannot decide!!_


----------



## Ghost-Bat (Jun 17, 2012)

Let's see... For me, I suppose a relic heavy-bolter. I mean, who wouldn't want to feel that kind of firepower roaring in your hands?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hotshot lasgun with a bayonet. Should do the job just fine. 

I would have went with a bolter, but there is no way in hell I want to lug one of those around for more than 5 minutes, and I would prefer a gun which doesn't make thunder cracks every time I fire it.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Chainsword.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Shokk Attack Gun


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Battle Barge


.............................


fine. A Lasgun/pistol. I think i said that already... or failing that a powersword. hell yeah! Am I right? :biggrin:


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Meddler! Like I said, they all sort of run together afterwhile.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well it would have to be chainsword, because nobody would ever mess with me again. :threaten:


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Chainaxe. Utilitarian and gore-mongering.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

grot blasta


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

don't you needs grots for that?


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I've got two of the biggest grots you have ever seen......

A grot blasta is basically a low-tech piece of junk gun they manage to scrounge, steal, or buy.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Rod of Torment to keep ma bitches in line.

Midnight


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

I would enjoy an Agoniser or Hexrifle. With the Hexrifle I could have such an exquisite gallery ... Even Trazyn would become jealous.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I'd go for a Tau Burst Cannon. The one carried by the XV-15 and XV-22, you know, the one that becomes invisible?


----------



## alex567 (Feb 15, 2011)

I would take a lasgun, firstly because it would most likely be legal to be used, probably come under a similar catagory to an air rifle so could be owned in the UK, secondly I could purchase a red dot site and make it twinlinked, thirdly :biggrin: FRICKIN LAZER BEEMS! :ireful2:
Also a lasgun wont break my arms when I fire it, like your boltguns, or heavy bolters or assault cannons, or bolt pistols, or storm bolters... the list goes on!


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

I would have to go with what I assume must now be referred to as a Heresy Era Blastmaster (stratoblaster) as per this image :-










A versatile weapon of war with quite some punch and a way to upset the neighbors at the same time...


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

alex567 said:


> I would take a lasgun, firstly because it would most likely be legal to be used, probably come under a similar catagory to an air rifle so could be owned in the UK, secondly I could purchase a red dot site and make it twinlinked, thirdly :biggrin: FRICKIN LAZER BEEMS! :ireful2:
> Also a lasgun wont break my arms when I fire it, like your boltguns, or heavy bolters or assault cannons, or bolt pistols, or storm bolters... the list goes on!


The Exitus Rifle would not break your arm, It is fired by a human after all. An assassin yes, but they are still humanish.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Sisters of battle use boltguns with suspensors - removes the recoil to an extent and also makes them lighter

But on reflection, I'm going to change to a swooping hawk lasblaster (lasgun with 2 shots...)- If anyone asks I'll tell them it's a toy torch...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Powersack full of Power Doorknobs .... :good:

Anything else is for pussies:threaten:


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Master-crafted Force sword. Aka Libertas.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

What about a sister of battle, she's a weapon, a sexy weapon....


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I bought the ork codex on the weekend - I want an attack squig!


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

No question- the powers of a psyker. If that's a viable option- if not, then I guess Boltgun if I have unlimited ammo, lasgun if not. Gotta love that rechargeable ammo :grin:

Edit: Just realized the thread is a couple months old. Sorry for threadomancy.


----------



## Lemanruss27 (Feb 16, 2012)

crabpuff said:


> What about a sister of battle, she's a weapon, a sexy weapon....




Right on the spot my mank:


For me,a power sword,but a Relic one,those things are imensly alluring,probably much more powerfull than a regular one,right ?


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Lemanruss27 said:


> Right on the spot my mank:
> 
> 
> For me,a power sword,but a Relic one,those things are imensly alluring,probably much more powerfull than a regular one,right ?


Seems like it:



Warhammer 40K Wiki said:


> The Relic Blades are almost equivalent in quality to Artificer Armour for power weapons.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

mmmmm i think i want a big shoota now


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Astartes Power Armor.

Not to actually use, just to reverse engineer the power supply, muscle systems, communication systems, and life support systems.

Make billions.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

I always loved the idea behind Thunder Hammers, but since it'd be difficult to wield it, I'll say - I'd love to own a Knight. Smaller than Titans, crewed by one man, awesome. Fast one, I must say, with close combat and energy weapons. I'd ruleeeee.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And then get killed by the CIA to prevent you selling it to the Russians.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Power spear for me, it has a decent reach, meaning that my oppenent would have to keep his distance unless he wanted to become shish kebab. If necessary, it could be improvised as a ranged weapon when thrown. Or perhaps a Custodes guardian spear to save me from throwing my weapon and potentially lose it.


----------



## joebauerek (May 14, 2010)

I'd have to say the Gauntlets of Ultramar... they are shooty and can rip an avatar apart so i think ill be winning any fist fight from now on


----------



## SoL Berzerker (May 5, 2009)

I would choose an Exitus Sniper Rifle used by the Vindicare Assassins in the Grey Knights codex. Assuming I would also get enough ammunition to use it for a lifetime of shooting.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

How about a Battle Barge with full supplies and crew? I'd rule entire planet, and I'd have a nice view on my kingdom from my window.


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

Daemon weapon! I shall let the GD consume me and unleash a portal to the Warp! For the Dark Gods! Mwahahaha! Probably just a bolt pistol thnks


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd like 40k baseball bat with a 40k nail in it!!!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

My fuckoff gun is still the best.


----------

